# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  [OFERTA PUNE] Vende të lira punësimi në QTU (Tiranë)

## J@mes

Ofrohen rreth 70 vende pune(te ndryshme) nga QTU.

Te gjithe ata te cilet jane te interesuar per pune duhet te paraqesin CV-ne e tyre ne zyrat e Euromaxit, ne QTU-Tirane.

Kusht baze

Te kene mbaruar nje shkolle te larte(preferohet ekonomik apo agrobiznes).
Gjithsesi e rendesishme eshte te kete mbaruar shkollen e larte.

Te gjithe te interesuarit mund te shkruajne ne kete teme.

----------


## perkthyes

cfare pozicionesh jane te lira?

----------


## J@mes

1-) Kerkohet - Asistent salle qe do te thote:
merret me porosite qe i mungojne hypermarketit dhe terheqje malli ne magazine

2-) Asistent menaxher blerjesh 

Keto me poshte jo domosdoshmerisht me shkolle te larte

3-) Kasier

4-) Sistemues tek raftet

5-) Shitese

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ma bej mua nje vend te numeroj kush blen me shume gjinia mashkullore apo femerore :P,dmth front house

----------


## Kledia89

> 1-) Kerkohet - Asistent salle qe do te thote:
> merret me porosite qe i mungojne hypermarketit dhe terheqje malli ne magazine
> 
> 2-) Asistent menaxher blerjesh 
> 
> Keto me poshte jo domosdoshmerisht me shkolle te larte
> 
> 3-) Kasier
> 
> ...


Jam Kleida jam e intereresuar te punesohem ne ambjentet e QTU-se si kasiere,nuk e di nese ka ndonje vend te lire apo jo?Ju lutem me ktheni nje pergjigje.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Kledia89

> Ofrohen rreth 70 vende pune(te ndryshme) nga QTU.
> 
> Te gjithe ata te cilet jane te interesuar per pune duhet te paraqesin CV-ne e tyre ne zyrat e Euromaxit, ne QTU-Tirane.
> 
> Kusht baze
> 
> Te kene mbaruar nje shkolle te larte(preferohet ekonomik apo agrobiznes).
> Gjithsesi e rendesishme eshte te kete mbaruar shkollen e larte.
> 
> Te gjithe te interesuarit mund te shkruajne ne kete teme.


Jam kledia dhe jam e interesuar qe te punesohem si kasiere ne QTU.

JU FALEMINDERIT!

----------

